# If you squint and stare hard ...



## tcalbrecht (Nov 15, 2007)

Image Of Jesus And Mary Seen In Pancake


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 15, 2007)

How come this looks like "Higgly Town Heroes?"


----------



## etexas (Nov 15, 2007)

I once saw St. Paul in a waffle! I was going to ebay it as a relic...but it got moldy....sigh.......


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow! You can violate the 2nd Commandment and commit gluttony at the same time.


----------



## etexas (Nov 15, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> Wow! You can violate the 2nd Commandment and commit gluttony at the same time.


Only gluttony if you use butter


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 15, 2007)

tcalbrecht said:


> Image Of Jesus And Mary Seen In Pancake



Which blob is Jesus and which one is Mary?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like a hobbit and a dwarf playing a board game to me.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 15, 2007)

It does give a whole new meaning to the line: _hoc est corpus meum. _


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 15, 2007)

I once drew Muhammad with syrup and let my dog lick it up, wish it had made the news in Saudi Arabia, I love getting Jihad threats.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 15, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I once drew Muhammad with syrup and let my dog lick it up, wish it had made the news in Saudi Arabia, I love getting Jihad threats.


----------



## Theogenes (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought it looked like a close up of Kermit the Frog....


----------



## caddy (Nov 16, 2007)

Theogenes said:


> I thought it looked like a close up of Kermit the Frog....


 
Jim, I'm splittin my side over your avatar!


----------



## Josiah (Nov 16, 2007)

Its interesting that so soon after noticing the similarities in the pancake went on ebay. I would have just ate it!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 16, 2007)

Some people are just nuts. I see Augustine on the right and Monica on the left. LOL


----------



## etexas (Nov 16, 2007)

Here in Texas with so many Catholics....we are always hearing about Mary Tortillias, Mary Spilled Beans, Mary Paint Splatter. I would be funny....except people build little shrines (till the stuff rots) and people line up to see it!


----------

